# Disk Sander on Lathe.



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

I needed a decent disk sander so I finally got around to making one to fit my lathe. 
The largest that would fit on the inboard side of my lathe is a 12" disk made from 3/4" plywood scraps.
I had an extra face plate chuck and so I used it. The sanding disk is 12" Diameter. I bought the self adhesive disks from Amazon. The real trick is to see how easily it can be removed. In the past, I used hypodermic needles with lacquer thinner and inserted between the sanding disk and the plywood mount. and they separated easily. Hope that trick still works. The disk work table is simply 4 pieces of plywood to make the frame and some side supports and the top. The stand/worktable is approx. 1/8" wider that the lathe bed. Two spring clamps on the same side will provide more than enough for stability. It is quickest and easiest way I could think of Eventually, I will use to knobs instead. 
Anyway, it worked like a charm It felt comfortable at around 2400 RPM. My lathe is variable speed. 
BTW, the table top is approx. 1/2" below the dead center of the disk. 

/


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Looks like it should work well...I've always use the edge sander with cabinetry, but little by little I use the combination sander more and more..


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

It works great.
My design criteria was "I need to use it right now, if not, sooner.

BY the way, the plywood disk did need just a tad of 'flattening'. That I did when it was on the lathe - whodda thought.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

Been thinking of making another, but larger disk sander for the outboard side of the lathe. Larger like in about 16". My lathe is reversible so will be able to still use the sander with the traditional left side of the disk being the normal.


----------

